# Good 1 bed apart for HK $



## markun25 (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'm moving to HK in July to start a new career and would really appreciate any thoughts on whether i can get a decent sized 1 bed in a good area (im 32 so would like some night life) for around HK$ 25,000 / month?

Good tips on a suitable area would also be appreciated. 

many thanks,
Mark


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi mark, there seems to be lots of options on squarefoot.hk and go home websites lots of real estate websites just google. I am in the same boat looking for one bed  are you looking forward to the move? Where will you be based? I'm also moving for work end of July, where in UK are you coming from? Quite daunting but exciting coming alone.


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

The best idea is to get into a serviced apartment for a month, and spend that time working out which area you want to be in based on your commute to work and what you can afford, and walking around the real estate agents. Do not rely on the internet sites or you will be very disappointed. 

To say many of the photos are generic would be generous.

Hong Kong is much more of a face to face place. Go into the agencies, tell them exactly what you are looking for and emphasis your must haves. Many of them will speak English.

Remember that you will need 2 & 1/2 months rent upfront.


----------



## littlemiss (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Kimwy...I have been relying on the internet for flat searching as I am not yet in HK and it has so far proven very unsuccessful


----------



## markun25 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for this, very useful. I'm in Singapore at the moment and will move to hk on the 14th june. My company have got me a serviced apartment in wanchai for the first 3 months which has helped massively. Do you have a move date yet? Perhaps we could meet for a welcome drink when you arrive?

Mark 




Laugh.love.smile said:


> Hi mark, there seems to be lots of options on squarefoot.hk and go home websites lots of real estate websites just google. I am in the same boat looking for one bed  are you looking forward to the move? Where will you be based? I'm also moving for work end of July, where in UK are you coming from? Quite daunting but exciting coming alone.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

markun25 said:


> Thanks for this, very useful. I'm in Singapore at the moment and will move to hk on the 14th june. My company have got me a serviced apartment in wanchai for the first 3 months which has helped massively. Do you have a move date yet? Perhaps we could meet for a welcome drink when you arrive?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark sorry for late reply I haven't been checking on here recently busy busy. My visa and registration both came through last weekend so it's all systems go. I arrive in about 7 weeks. Where will you be based ? Central? A drink would be cool hoping to meet lots of new people we have a group going on fb for lots of us teaching out there from August. Your welcome to join when we get round to arranging a meet. There is also a thread on here 'meeting people in Hong Kong' people already out there you might be able to meet up with beforehand. What industry are you in? 

Laura


----------



## questionsforyou (Jun 16, 2014)

try wan chai!


----------



## markun25 (May 15, 2014)

Hey, no problem, i think this reply is even later! This place is great, do you have a move date yet? I'm in finance and have started work - office in wanchai. Do you the facebook group set up as yet? I'm not a teacher but could i be granted special membership?!




Laugh.love.smile said:


> Hi Mark sorry for late reply I haven't been checking on here recently busy busy. My visa and registration both came through last weekend so it's all systems go. I arrive in about 7 weeks. Where will you be based ? Central? A drink would be cool hoping to meet lots of new people we have a group going on fb for lots of us teaching out there from August. Your welcome to join when we get round to arranging a meet. There is also a thread on here 'meeting people in Hong Kong' people already out there you might be able to meet up with beforehand. What industry are you in?
> 
> Laura


----------



## Leunggs (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi guys! I will be moving sometime in September (waiting on Visas and last min details on the job), how have you all made out with finding a place? I will be working in Causeway Bay for a PM role and won't really know anyone when I go over.


----------



## klgs (Jul 17, 2014)

For those still hunting, any luck?

I ended up using Airbnb for a few show stays and now on a longer term contract staying in Kennedy Town contacting owners directly through some of the other forums.

By the way, love the area, especially its budding restaurant scene mixed into the local atmosphere.


----------



## Larissawi (Jul 27, 2014)

Leunggs said:


> Hi guys! I will be moving sometime in September (waiting on Visas and last min details on the job), how have you all made out with finding a place? I will be working in Causeway Bay for a PM role and won't really know anyone when I go over.


Hi!

I'm from the UK and am currently in HK, arrived a few days ago. I don't know anyone either at the moment. What's your age/name?

Thanks!

Larissa. Oh I'm 25 haha!


----------



## fvdussen (Apr 2, 2015)

*Good bed*

Try Duxiana. Swedish quality. Absolutely the best beds I have ever slept in. Have stores both in Dubai and HK, but I think you can get a better deal in Dubai. Ignore the marketing bla bla from other brands. Ask any Swede. Dux is the best, since ages.


----------

